# EGG SHARING



## JUDS (Jan 13, 2005)

HELLO MY NAME IS JUDI I AM INTRESTED IN EGG SHARING. MY TUBES R DAMAGED AND CANNOT GET PREGNANT.I LIVE IN NORTH OF SCOTLAND WITH MY PARTNER AND OUR 11 YEAR DAUGHTER,CANT FIND MUCH INFO ABOUT CLINICS OR HOW TO GO ABOUT IT .I HAVE HAD ONE CYCLE OF IVF 4 YEARS AGO WHICH WAS UNSUCCESSFUL  I AM LOOKING FOR ANY INFORMATION OR HELP


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi there,

the link below will give you a list of all the clinics. If you click on a particualr clinic it will tell you if they have an egg sharing programme. You can ring around and ask clinics to send you their info packs.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/Clinics/A-ZList

Good luck,

L xx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi juds,im in scotland too,unfortunately we need to travel to England to do egg share as we dont have any sharing clinics in scotland.But get your MP to write to GHB to complain on your behalf-if we dont complain we will NEVER be heard hun.Its a tough road but someone has to fight to change it.Good luck.  for you soon i hope.SKYE.


----------

